# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Εχω ενα κενο....Καλο ταξιδι Ρικακο μου....

## tarirs

Καλησπερα το 1ο μου ποστ οχι και τοσο ευχαριστο....
Ημουν μελος πριν 2 ετη σε ενα αλλο φορουμ που μαλλον εκλεισε και τωρα βρηκα εσας...λοιπον,τοτε ειχα βρει ενα παιδι απο την Λαρισα(εγω μενω Αθηνα),με το ονομα Βασιλης (πληροφοριακα μηπως ειναι και εδω...) και κανονισα να παρω ενα νεογεννητο ζεμπρακι,αρσενικο η χαρα μου απεριγραπτη,τοτε ηταν ετος 2007-08 και πηγα Λαρισα και το πηρα....

Το εφερα στο σπιτι,και το μεγαλωσα σιγα-σιγα,αλλαγη χρωματων,αλλαγη φωνης....και το εμαθα να το εχω εκτος κλουβιου μεσα στο σπιτι,και να ειναι επανω μου,να τρωει απο το πιατο μου,να τρωει γενικως,και να κανει την γυμναστικη του συναμα....

Εχτες ομως ενω ειμουν στην δουλεια με καλεσε η γυναικα μου και μου ειπε : Ο μικρος δεν ειναι καλα...ειναι κατω στο κλουβι και βαριαανασαινει...Αμεσως καλεσα τον Γιατρο στο σπιτι...μεχρι να παει ηταν αργα... ,με ξαναπηρε η γυναικα μου και ειπε...ξεψηχυσε στα χερια μου,2-3 ανασες ακομα και...τελος.

Τον ειδε απο κατω η γυναικα μου και ο πατερας μου και ηταν απο την αριστερη μερια,απο το ''μπουτι'' εως και κομντα στο λαιμο ενα πρηξιμο σαν μικρο μανταρινι,και σφιχτο...σαν λιπωμα....απλως δεν το παρατηρησα πιο μπροστα διοτι ηταν τα πουπουλα...

Ολο αυτον τον καιρο δεν ειχε ''σημαδια'' ενοχλησης..απλως κουραζοταν πιο ευκολα οταν πεταγε μεσα στο σπιτι,και ηθελε να καθετε πιο πολυ μεσα στο κλουβι....

Παιδια μας λειπει αφανταστα,χωρις τα κελαιδισματα του,μας φαινετε κενο το σπιτι...το πρωι οταν ανοιγουμε τα παραθυρα,οταν βαζουμε μουσικι,οταν πηγαινει η μικρη μας κορη (1 ετους) και δειχνει εκει που ηταν το κλουβι...ακομα και τωρα κλαιω που το γραφω....Τι να κανω....???


Ορισμενες φωτο και ενα μικρο βιντεακι....

----------


## mitsman

Τασο καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας!!!!!!
Οσο υπαρχουν παιδια σαν εσενα θα υπαρχουν πουλακια που θα χαιρονται που εζησαν!!!!

Λυπαμαι πολυ για τον μικρο σου.... σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα!!!!

 :Ashamed0001:  :Ashamed0001:  :Ashamed0001:  :Ashamed0001:  :Ashamed0001: 


Ο χρονος ειναι ο καλυτερος γιατρος!!!! Αλλα και ενα νεο φιλαρακι ισως σε βοηθησει, σε καμμια περιπτωση να τον ξεχασεις αλλα να σε ηρεμησει καπως... ετσι κι αλλιως τετοια αγαπη ειναι αμαρτια να μην την δεχτει ενα αλλο φτερωτο φιλαρακι!!!

----------


## tarirs

> Τασο καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας!!!!!!
> Οσο υπαρχουν παιδια σαν εσενα θα υπαρχουν πουλακια που θα χαιρονται που εζησαν!!!!
> 
> Λυπαμαι πολυ για τον μικρο σου.... σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ο χρονος ειναι ο καλυτερος γιατρος!!!! Αλλα και ενα νεο φιλαρακι ισως σε βοηθησει, σε καμμια περιπτωση να τον ξεχασεις αλλα να σε ηρεμησει καπως... ετσι κι αλλιως τετοια αγαπη ειναι αμαρτια να μην την δεχτει ενα αλλο φτερωτο φιλαρακι!!!


Καλησπερα...με μια απαντηση φοβαμαι.....Φοβαμαι μηπως δεθω τοσο πολυ και μηπως μου παθει κατι....Ισως δεν ειμαι ετοιμος ακομα....

----------


## mitsman

Μην το κανεις αμεσα!!! Παντως το ενδεχομενο να παθει κατι ειναι παντα υπαρκτο!!!!!
Οτι κατοικιδιο και να εχουμε!!!!

Με τον καιρο θα σου ερθει η επιθυμια!!!!   Απλα ποτε να μην το συγκρινεις με τον Ρικακο!!!!

----------


## panos70

Τασο καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας ,ολοι μας εχουμε χαση πουλακια και λοιπουμαστε γι αυτα εσυ ενα παρα πανω που εισουν τοσο δεμενος μαζι του,κουραγιο φιλε και πρεπει να παρεις ενα αλο πουλακι να σου απαλυνει λιγο τον πονο με αυτο που εχασες ,δεν ξερω αν ο βασιλης που λες ειναι ο δικος μας βασιλης ο χΧχ

----------


## mariakappa

λυπαμαι τασο.ειναι πικρος ο πονος και ο αποχωρισμος.πολλες φορες ο πονος ειναι επιμονος αλλα ευτυχως συνυπαρχει με αλλα συναισθηματα και αυτα τον απαλυνουν.ευχομαι να περασει σιγα σιγα και ενα αλλο χνουδωτο μπαλακι να νιωσει τη ζεστασια της αγαπης σου.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Το πιο ηρεμο ζεμπρακι που χω δει!! Ενα καινουριο φιλαρακι θα σου απαλυνει τη λυπη που νιωθεις...
κ μενα το μυαλο μου στον Βασιλη χχχ πήγε, αλλά απόσο ξέρω δεν εχει ζεμπράκια. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν είχε παλιοτερα...

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Τάσο καλός ήρθες στην παρέα φιλε, το βιντεάκι είναι πόλη έξυπνο για παιχνίδι με ένα εκπαιδευμένο ποuλη, το βλέπω που πηγαινοέρχεται και να ψαχνη τα πουλια που βλέπει στην οθόνη, πόλη ωραίο μπράβο.

----------


## tarirs

Παιδια ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια...ηταν πανεξυπνος...αφου κοιταγε την οθονη στο pc και πηγαινε πισω να δει αν ηταν εκει τα ζεμπρακια που εβλεπε...τον εβαζα στον ομο μου και βγαιναμε εξω και δεν εφευγε....

Οσο για τον Βασιλη που λετε,μπορει και να ειναι,αν ειναι απο θεσσαλονικη διοτι Λαρισα ειχαμε συναντηθει...ειχαμε μοιρασει την διαδρομη...αν βλεπει αυτο το ποστ ο Βασιλης που λετε ας επικοινωνησει...μηπως και ειναι αυτος....

Ισως απο εδω μεσα,να σας βλεπω με τα δικα σας σας ''παιδια'' και να σας χαιρομαι,αν αποκτησω καποτε αλλο θελω να το παρω απο ατομο,οχι απο petshop...

----------


## tarirs

βρε παιδια ετσι εγκυκλοπαιδικα τι μπορει να ειχε....???

----------


## panos70

Και αυτα που ειναι στα πετ σοπ και περιμενουν καποιον σαν κι εσενα να τα λυτρωσει απο αυτα που περναν εκει μεσα δεν ειναι κριμα;εγω οσα πουλακια εχω παρει απο πετ τα πειρα γιατι νε μεν ηθελα πουλι αλλα με κοιταγαν σαν να με παρακαλουσαν να τα παρω απο εκει  γιαυτο δεν πρεπει να καταδικαζουμε τα πουλακια που βρισκονται εκει ,εχω παρει παρα πολλα καναρινια απο πετ

----------


## panos70

Μονο αν βλεπαμε τις κουτσουλιες του και φωτο τα σημεια που ειχε προβλημα  μπορουσαμε να σου πουμε

----------


## tarirs

φιλε Πανο,οι κουτσουλιες ηταν ενταξει,και στο σημειο εξωτερικα δεν ειχε κατι,απλως ειχε πρηξιμο,σαν ογκος η μιση μερια του ξεκινωντας απο το ποδι μεχρι το στηθος,οσο για τα pet,δυστηχως λυπαμαι πολυ για τα ζωακια που εχουν εκει,και τις συνθηκες αφου καμια φορα στεκομαι εξω απο τα πετ,και τα βλεπω πως κανουν,αλλα ετσι με αυτον τον τροπο,κανουμε τα πετ,να συνεχιζουν το απανθρωπο εργο του πανω σε αυτα τα ζωακια για το κερδος....

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον καποιο καρκινωμα αλλα δεν εχει πια σημασια ... να το θυμασαι στις ομορφες στιγμες που προφανως ηταν πολλες που περασατε μαζι .οταν θα νοιωσεις ετοιμος , θα ξαναδωσεις την αγαπη σου ξανα ,αυτο ειναι σιγουρο .οταν θα ερθει η ωρα βεβαια και θα το καταλαβεις απο μονο σου .οπως σου ειπε και ο Δημητρης παντα θα υπαρχουν απωλειες ανθρωπων και ζωων που αγαπαμε .η ζωη προχωρα 


* δεν θυμαμαι να ειχε ο βασιλης ζεμπρακια τουλαχιστον οσο γνωριζομασταν στο petbirds (εκει γνωριστηκαμε ) .αν παντως ειναι αυτος να ξερεις οτι ειναι ο συνδιαχειριστης (μελος ΧΧΧ ) 

* εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειχες ανεβασει το βιντεακι στο petbirds .θυμαμαι το πουλακι μπροστα στο pc

----------


## vag21

συμφωνω με τον πανο ισως καποιο αλλο πουλακι περιμενει να του δωσεις την αγαπη σου.για σκεψου το λιγο και ετσι.

----------


## daras

λυπαμαι για το φιλαρακι σου...και στεκομαι σε αυτο που ειπαν πολλα παιδια. εχεις πολυ αγαπη να δωσεις σε καποιο αλλο πλασματακι που μπορεις να βαλεις λιγο αργοτερα στη ζωη σου.

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα Τάσο !

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας. Να είσαι σίγουρος οτι το πουλάκι πετά ελεύθερο στους ουρανός τώρα μαζί με άλλα πουλάκια που έφυγαν κατά καιρούς και τα αποχαιρετήσαμε στην ενότητα αυτή.  

Σαν παρηγοριά σου γράφω οτι και εγώ είχα πριν σχεδόν 4 χρόνια ενα θηλυκό κάτασπρο σκουφάτο, το οποίο υπερ-αγαπούσα και ήταν αρκετά ήρεμο. Το έπιανα όποτε ήθελα στο χέρι μου χωρίς να φοβάται, καθόμουν στο κρεββάτι και το έπερνα στο δάχτυλο μου, ακούγαμε μαζί μουσική,  του σφύριζα, μου απαντούσε και γενικά περνούσαμε υπέροχα οι 2 μας. 

Τελικά, το κακό δεν άργησε να γίνει.. Χωρίς να προλάβω να το χαρώ καλά - καλά , αφού  μια μέρα επέστρεψα από την δουλεία και βρήκα το μπαλκόνι γεμάτο πούπουλα !!! Ενα αρπακτικό, είχε κάνει έφοδο και κατασπάραξε και τα 4 πουλάκια που είχα τότε.  Η στεναχώρια μου ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ. Τα πουλάκια πήγαν τόσο άδικα, θα προτιμούσα να ήταν κάποια ασθένεια, έλεγα τότε μέσα μου.. Για περίπου 2 χρόνια, σταμάτησα να ασχολούμαι με πουλάκια, αφού και απο προηγούμενες ασθένειες είχα απογοητευτεί πλέων. 

Μην μακρηγορώ,  μετά απο τόσο καιρό,  έχω σήμερα ενα ζευγαράκι. Φυσικά τα 2 πουλάκια που έχω, δεν μοιάζουν σαν αυτό που σου περιγράφω, ούτε νομίζω οτι θα βρεθεί εύκολα άλλο. Όμως έχουν την δική τους προσωπικότητα και φυσικά τα αγαπώ εξίσου. Το κυριότερο όμως  είναι πως βλέπω οτι είναι χαρούμενα που ζουν μαζί  μου και ας μην με αφήνουν να τα ακουμπώ ή να παίζω μαζί τους όποτε θέλω εγώ. Μου αρκεί, που όποτε με βλέπουν με χαιρετούν με τον δικό τους τρόπο,  σφυρίζοντας  και πηδώντας χαρούμενα στις πατήθρες τους   :Happy: 

Με λίγα λόγια θέλω να σου γράψω, οτι αφού ηρεμήσεις επιβάλλεται να πάρεις σίγουρα ένα νέο φιλαράκι, αλλά δεν θα πρέπει για κανένα λόγο να το συγκρίνεις με το προηγούμενο φιλαράκο σου, διότι θα κάνεις δυστυχισμένο το νέο φιλαράκι σου, πράγμα που σίγουρα δεν θέλεις.

----------


## tarirs

petbirds...ναι ετσι λεγοταν το site...μαλλον για τον ιδιο Βασιλη λεμε (ηταν απο Θεσσαλονικη ο Βασιλης που λεω...)....ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας.....καποια στιγμη θα βαλω εναν καινουργιο φιλο...

Και σημερα ακομα που ειχε καλο καιρο στην Αθηνα,σκεφτηκα εντελως μηχανικα,να βγαλω τον Ρικο μου στο μπαλκονι που του αρεσε πολυ,που εχει και ηλιο..αλλα δυστηχως εκει που γυρισα το κεφαλι,που ειχα το κλουβι δυστηχως δεν υπηρχε...σιγα-σιγα θα το ξεπερασω...μπορει να κανω καποιο καινουργιο φιλο περνωντας παλι καποιο πουλακι,απο καποιο φιλο απο εδω μεσα,να ειναι και μικρο,να το μεγαλωσω..σιγα-σιγα...

----------


## jk21

ο ΒΑΣΙΛΗς χχχ ειναι βερος ΛΑΡΙΣΑΙΟς !!!!

----------


## lilith

καλώς ήρθες σε καταλαβάινω απόλυτα και εγώ έχασα το τιλάκι μου πριν 1 εβδομάδα κ εμφανίστηκε εντελώς ξαφνικά η ασθένεια το πήγα σε πτηνιατρο το ταλαιπωρούσαμε 1 1/2 εβδομάδα μπας κ σωθεί αλλά δεν ήξερε ο πτηνίατρος τι είχε..ασε ειναι τρομερή η απώλεια εκει που τα βλεπεις μια χαρά μέσα σε 2-3 μέρες τα χτυπάει κ πάει..τι να πεις...είναι πολύ χάλια..θα σε βοηθήσει ένα νέο ζεμπράκι ειναι αλήθεια όχι οτι βέβαια θα είναι σαν το ρίκο αυτόν θα τον θυμάσαι με πολύ αγάπη...ολοι χάσαμε πουλιά και όσα κ να χάσεις (είτε πέθαναν είτε το έσκασαν) ο πόνος κάθε φορά είναι το ίδιο δυνατός..τι να γίνει...υπομονη
σου αφιερώνω τραγουδάκι....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AHs7uAV1mA...με τον καιρό θα σου απαλύνει ο πόνος και θα σου μείνει μόνο η ανάμνηση κ η αγάπη που του είχες...

----------


## tarirs

> καλώς ήρθες σε καταλαβάινω απόλυτα και εγώ έχασα το τιλάκι μου πριν 1 εβδομάδα κ εμφανίστηκε εντελώς ξαφνικά η ασθένεια το πήγα σε πτηνιατρο το ταλαιπωρούσαμε 1 1/2 εβδομάδα μπας κ σωθεί αλλά δεν ήξερε ο πτηνίατρος τι είχε..ασε ειναι τρομερή η απώλεια εκει που τα βλεπεις μια χαρά μέσα σε 2-3 μέρες τα χτυπάει κ πάει..τι να πεις...είναι πολύ χάλια..θα σε βοηθήσει ένα νέο ζεμπράκι ειναι αλήθεια όχι οτι βέβαια θα είναι σαν το ρίκο αυτόν θα τον θυμάσαι με πολύ αγάπη...ολοι χάσαμε πουλιά και όσα κ να χάσεις (είτε πέθαναν είτε το έσκασαν) ο πόνος κάθε φορά είναι το ίδιο δυνατός..τι να γίνει...υπομονη
> σου αφιερώνω τραγουδάκι....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AHs7uAV1mA...με τον καιρό θα σου απαλύνει ο πόνος και θα σου μείνει μόνο η ανάμνηση κ η αγάπη που του είχες...


Το τιλακι τι ηταν...???(ρατσα εννοω...)

----------

